# The Demise of Halloween Blogs



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

I have noticed a disturbing trend over the past several years; the demise of personal Halloween blogs. It began with Pumpkin Rots blog then followed by Garage of Evil and The House of Marrow. More and more personal Halloween / Horror blogs are disappearing. Even our own beloved Halloween Forum and Haunt Forum have been overtaken by a large company (Vertcalscope) “VerticalScope is a technology company that has built and operates a cloud-based digital community platform for online enthusiast communities. Our communities are roll-ups of high-consumer spending categories.” This post isn’t meant to be a trolling of Vertcalscope but more of a commentary on how the gathering of liked-minded individuals has slowly morphed into the “business model” of others.

Halloween Forum

Haunt Forum

Our History – VerticalScope Inc.

With that being said, I am thankful that the site has an owner that can provide maintained sustainability of this great forum. Please keep responses respectful.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

I bet that most of the reason is probably youtube becoming the thing that it is has contributed more to that than VerticalScope.

Why spend hours writing and shooting pics and editing when you can grab your phone and shoot a quick video and throw it up?
(and yes, I understand there is a lot more to it than that from a pro youtuber angle, but in most folks eyes it seems pretty simple.)


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I agree with @Ravenseye, Most people have stopped the detailed write ups in favor of detailed videos. It's just as much work, but some people find writing tedious. I much prefer the videos to the old blogs. It's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been absent from the forum for quite a while due to personal reasons and because I had issues with the it loading on my iPad after the new company took over. I'm missing several of the regulars that were constant contributors as well and hoping they pop up as the season nears.

I too miss the Halloween blogs but notice many of the YouTube vloggers I used to follow are missing as well. Seems like everyone has shifted to Facebook, which I absolutely despise. 

While it's easier to just shoot a video versus writing a detailed post, I prefer the latter because I have limited data internet out here in the sticks and a few YouTube videos will quickly use up that data. 

I'm currently reviving a prop I started eight years ago and intend to write a new tutorial for it and another I've been working on and post them here on the forum, as this is where I first got my inspiration. To me it's just a way of giving back.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Did anyone find out what happened to Pumpkin Rot? I loved the way he did things and no one else even comes close.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

mr.macabre said:


> Did anyone find out what happened to Pumpkin Rot? I loved the way he did things and no one else even comes close.


The original (combined) post tells most of what is known about his disappearance:








Has Anyone Heard From PumpkinRot Lately???


Hi all, Just wondering if anyone else has noticed the blog at pumpkinrot.com has gone silent for almost a month now. Usually he posts 2-3 posts a day, or every 2 days at the longest/least. If he is going to be away, he always says so. Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this, but I just...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

its a cycle
Prior to internet there were "special groups" that mailed (the old fashion way) threads, read, add, send along. Or there were news letters, to subscribed to, also magazines and How to Books, Then the forums, which have a cost of operation, then blogs, you tube, face book, instagram, etc.......
I remember when the printing press was invented and we no longer had all the hand written books and documents! And before the scribes, the old stone tablets!
Jerseyscare


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Don’t forget Message boards/BBS’s in there. Early 90’s if I recall, spent a lot of time dialing up BBS of various specialties.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Interesting - the Forum WAYBACK machine "Recommended Reading" pulled up a 2009 thread about Monsterlist and doing updates. I forgot about that source.
Jerseyscare


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ahh... Monsterlist! I used to spend hours there!

And John Wolfe from Season of Shadows. His website is gone but I think the YouTube videos are still there. He was the inspiration for my groundbreaker and turned me on to dark ambient music.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> I have noticed a disturbing trend over the past several years; the demise of personal Halloween blogs. It began with Pumpkin Rots blog then followed by Garage of Evil and The House of Marrow. More and more personal Halloween / Horror blogs are disappearing. Even our own beloved Halloween Forum and Haunt Forum have been overtaken by a large company (Vertcalscope) “VerticalScope is a technology company that has built and operates a cloud-based digital community platform for online enthusiast communities. Our communities are roll-ups of high-consumer spending categories.” This post isn’t meant to be a trolling of Vertcalscope but more of a commentary on how the gathering of liked-minded individuals has slowly morphed into the “business model” of others.
> 
> Halloween Forum
> 
> ...


Wow I was wondering what happened?


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> Ahh... Monsterlist! I used to spend hours there!
> 
> And John Wolfe from Season of Shadows. His website is gone but I think the YouTube videos are still there. He was the inspiration for my groundbreaker and turned me on to dark ambient music.


John was a great guy, he was one of the first people I corresponded with when I started haunting. He died way to early. His web site stayed up for about a year after his death but eventually the remaining family members decided to take it down. Luckily his Youtube channel still exists:



https://www.youtube.com/user/SeasonofShadows


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm still there. lol. Facebook and YouTube mostly with a little Instagram and Twitter thrown in. Mostly Facebook for the current updates on my projects and follow YouTube for the finished tutorials, past and present. I sort of split my work through a more detailed photo album breakdown on Facebook and a montage tutorial on Youtube. Mainly because of a lack of focus and attention on my part that causes me to have to do it that way to convey all of the information. I don't forsee me getting tired of it, having a personal meltdown, or being bought out by a big corporation at any point in the future. Unless I hit the lottery, in which case I will drop off the face of the earth never to be heard from again.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I’m trying to avoid Facebook and won’t post anything this season. Instead, I’ll probably continue to do individual threads for projects here and maybe a single season thread to cover the whole setup.

I’d rather have it hosted here because:

1) it’s a permanent url link and easier for Wayback Machine to archive.

2) accessible by the public without sharing private info.

3) Screw Zuck & Jack and their censorship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatBo (Jul 19, 2020)

lizzyborden said:


> I've been absent from the forum for quite a while due to personal reasons and because I had issues with the it loading on my iPad after the new company took over. I'm missing several of the regulars that were constant contributors as well and hoping they pop up as the season nears.
> 
> I too miss the Halloween blogs but notice many of the YouTube vloggers I used to follow are missing as well. Seems like everyone has shifted to Facebook, which I absolutely despise.
> 
> ...


I'm not very tech savvy, so I have benifitted greatly from you tube.
I do like Halloween forum because of the conversation's.
I don't do anything on Facebook anymore because of weird people and I'm not talking Halloween weird (Halloween weird good.) This guy was very unhealthily morbid, posted stuff on real animal torture he found on the internet and real human abuse kind of things, in a nut shell that guy was on a downward spiral and really needed help.
This forum is a healthy balance us haunters need.


----------



## Bldaz10 (Nov 1, 2020)

djjerme said:


> Don’t forget Message boards/BBS’s in there. Early 90’s if I recall, spent a lot of time dialing up BBS of various specialties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dialing in ! that was a long time ago


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> I have noticed a disturbing trend over the past several years; the demise of personal Halloween blogs.


I have one that I started last year!! Partly because I needed something to keep me occupied during a quarantined Halloween season, partly because I missed Pumpkinrot's blog. 
I'd be honored if you checked it out, I have very few readers so far.





Petrichor & Pumpkins


A Halloween & Seasonal Blog




petrichorpumpkins.blogspot.com


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Began with Pumpkin Rot? It started a lot longer ago than that. Pumpkin Rot was closer to the end.


----------



## badgermushroom (Sep 28, 2016)

Blogs in general have been falling in popularity for a long time now…IG and YouTube have replaced them for a lot of people. I miss the earlier days of blogging though, Halloween and otherwise.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Facebook has probably killed more blogs and forums than anything. I gave up on it six months ago and left the Halloween groups I was in because I just got sick of Facebook's UI, the totally unrelated posts, memes, and never being able to find anything anymore. Facebook's good for high school drama and that's about it. I've never really paid much attention to blogs because of the update frequency.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

The secret to Facebook is to not have 500+ "friends" on your personal account. I have only 7, all family and don't accept friend requests from anyone else, even people I am friends in the real world with. Definitely no coworkers allowed. I don't even show my real face in my profile pic anymore. I see nearly everyone having huge friend lists of people they really don't know at all, which gives all of those strangers access to you should you friend that person through your shared comments. Have a separate page dedicated to sharing your hobbies. Keep tight controls on it and rule it with an iron fist. If someone comments, spams or posts negative/off topic things constantly you don't want to see, ban them from the page. If it's a page you follow posting things you aren't interested in seeing, just unfollow it. Someone harasses you, ban block and report. Facebook is not that difficult or unsafe to use if you keep a tight lid on your personal account through the privacy controls and do "view as" from time to time to check on what the public can see to verify it is locked down. I can't get over how many people leave their pages wide open for anyone to browse through their personal photos, photos of their kids, posts about when they will be gone on vacation for a week or two, and even the occasional raunchy pic or post. Make a blog page for ANY public sharing. I have over 20,000 Followers to my page and rarely have any issues at all with spam, trolls, or negativity. I stick to Halloween/Horror/Scifi, mainly Halloween and only occasionally post memes (usually when I'm between projects to share) If problems do arise I either give a single warning, or an immediate ban. I'm not there to argue with anyone or listen to someone try to convince me I'm wrong. I'm not. I'm there publicly for the Halloween stuff and that's it. If you have a Facebook page I would go right now and boot everyone off of it who is not a direct blood relative you NEED to share with because you can't always visit in person, then lock your page down.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I like Facebook. I don't have the drama and problems on mine that other people seem to have, just trip reports & cool pics. It all depends on who you associate with.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

I remember back in the usenet days when a group around a topic would start up, usually with excellent people, debates and comments. Very communal. It would, over the course of time, gradually degrade into useless posts, arguments and lesser-quality interactions, with the execellent ones bowing out. This seems to be the natural entropy of groups. You need that one guy who will run the show, organizing and moderating discussions; a benevolent dictator (Steve Jobs?) who culls the crap and leads on in focused greatness.

I originally came here for the technological/maker stuff, but now discussions are dominated by "I found this at XYZ store" blaa blaa. Nothing against that, but it seriously is not the content I would like to see discussed. I want hard-core Halloween technology geekery not scented candles.

Still, glad we at least have a company that will do the grunt work of moderating, maintaining this play area. Viva Halloween!


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> The secret to Facebook is to not have 500+ "friends" on your personal account. I have only 7, all family and don't accept friend requests from anyone else, even people I am friends in the real world with. Definitely no coworkers allowed. I don't even show my real face in my profile pic anymore. I see nearly everyone having huge friend lists of people they really don't know at all, which gives all of those strangers access to you should you friend that person through your shared comments. Have a separate page dedicated to sharing your hobbies. Keep tight controls on it and rule it with an iron fist. If someone comments, spams or posts negative/off topic things constantly you don't want to see, ban them from the page. If it's a page you follow posting things you aren't interested in seeing, just unfollow it. Someone harasses you, ban block and report. Facebook is not that difficult or unsafe to use if you keep a tight lid on your personal account through the privacy controls and do "view as" from time to time to check on what the public can see to verify it is locked down. I can't get over how many people leave their pages wide open for anyone to browse through their personal photos, photos of their kids, posts about when they will be gone on vacation for a week or two, and even the occasional raunchy pic or post. Make a blog page for ANY public sharing. I have over 20,000 Followers to my page and rarely have any issues at all with spam, trolls, or negativity. I stick to Halloween/Horror/Scifi, mainly Halloween and only occasionally post memes (usually when I'm between projects to share) If problems do arise I either give a single warning, or an immediate ban. I'm not there to argue with anyone or listen to someone try to convince me I'm wrong. I'm not. I'm there publicly for the Halloween stuff and that's it. If you have a Facebook page I would go right now and boot everyone off of it who is not a direct blood relative you NEED to share with because you can't always visit in person, then lock your page down.


Yea I check in on Facebook from time-to-time (Oak Lane Cemetery, The Ragged Grin, Gourdin Fester, and a few others). This is about as close to a daily Halloween blog as exist anymore. I'm not a member and will never be as I don't trust the way they gather, store and sell information. However I do like the way that content can be posted quickly and easily as opposed to updating a personal web site. What I miss is the ability to share information which is why I primarily use Halloween Forum.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> This is about as close to a daily Halloween blog as exist anymore.


I try to post to my Halloween blog daily during the Halloween season (late July-November)!! I'd really love more readers, and for my readers to post more comments and discussion.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe as people continue to drift away from the giant, centralized social media platforms, more personal blogs and independent forums will return. Glad we have this one!

Videos are great and there are many talented creators who produce quality content! However, videos (like podcasts) require some production knowledge and there are too many creators who have very little, and don't seem aware of the need to develop these skills. Obviously, I'm not talking specifically about Halloween-related content. One of my pet peeves is jerky editing of interviews. Breaks in the conversation should be minimized and covered with video footage so the viewer cannot see the jumps. Also, blogs can be relaxing to read and allow for a level of in-depth content that is more difficult to achieve with videos. Well, enough about that.

It would be great to bring back several aspects of the earlier days of the Internet, sans dial-up.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

night-owl said:


> Maybe as people continue to drift away from the giant, centralized social media platforms, more personal blogs and independent forums will return. Glad we have this one!
> 
> ...It would be great to bring back several aspects of the earlier days of the Internet, sans dial-up.


Agreed! That's partly why I started up my blog last year. I used to blog a lot (unrelated to my current one) til Facebook etc. took over the world. I needed/need an escape from all of the FB drama. I just wish more people were reading blogs still, I'd love some level of interaction there via the comments. I'm glad we have this forum as well


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Nebulosus said:


> I try to post to my Halloween blog daily during the Halloween season (late July-November)!! I'd really love more readers, and for my readers to post more comments and discussion.


Great Blog- this is more like what I'm looking for. The Halloween / Haunt Forums are fine but they just have way to many adds and posts about who has what at which store. I'm looking for more useful dialog about prop construction, techniques, displays, without the stress of knowing trolls are watching the sites to steal your ideas so they can make a quick profit.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I've brought up this discussion here in the past. The Golden Age of message boards is gone, and that's primarily because of the onset of FB. I don't like it myself, but being a public figure I use it for a lot of marketing. I call it Drive By Drama for many users. But you can control it for sure just by limiting your friends and block the nonsense. I don't call it a blog, but my Halloween Books FB page is where I post mostly pics and links of Halloween and horror related things year round. I use this to try and promote my writing, but also to show interesting things for fans of the genres. As basic as you can get, but if you want a weekly fix with a few pics of my books and writing news thrown in then please check it out.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> If you have a Facebook page I would go right now and boot everyone off of it who is not a direct blood relative...


Actually it's some of my (and hubby's) blood relatives that are the drama queens. I've blocked a few and unfriended many because of drama. I've come to learn that you really don't know people until you become friends with them on Facebook. 

I'd love to see the forums bounce back with an emphasis on original props or even making a store bought prop unique. As I get older, I'm just not excited by the mass produced stuff anymore.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

night-owl said:


> However, videos (like podcasts) require some production knowledge and there are too many creators who have very little, and don't seem aware of the need to develop these skills. Obviously, I'm not talking specifically about Halloween-related content. One of my pet peeves is jerky editing of interviews. Breaks in the conversation should be minimized and covered with video footage so the viewer cannot see the jumps.


Much worse are the ones who don't edit at all and often insist on being live.

"So, umm, I guess I'm doing another video here today. Umm, lets wait a while to let some more, umm, people, umm, join in and then, umm, we'll get started."

And vaping clowns should just be banned from the internet.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

I ha e a FB page for my haunt that only has about 600 likes/follows. Nobody ever comments on anything. That’s where I post my project builds. I also have a web page for my haunt that only has 8 subscribers. I get about 10 unique hits per day but I need to have a subscriber pop up to get people to actually sign up. I hate those but I guess you have to be more aggressive to get people’s attention.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Sometimes it's hard to maintain. I don't think I ever have time any more to maintain mine with work and COVID-19 happening.


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't have a blog and I rarely read them. I do wish that there was more focus on prop building somewhere (here or somewhere else). I did (just today) start an instagram page for my creations as it's an easy way to post pictures and such and I'm there quite a bit for my other business anyway.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

ScarySounds said:


> Sometimes it's hard to maintain. I don't think I ever have time any more to maintain mine with work and COVID-19 happening.


Thank you so much for keeping your blog up and running! I discovered so many gems there over the years.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

It's just not the same without PUMPKINROT any more. Does anyone really know what happened to him to make himself disappear from the face of the earth?


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

mr.macabre said:


> It's just not the same without PUMPKINROT any more. Does anyone really know what happened to him to make himself disappear from the face of the earth?


there’s a thread about this.
Basically, a lot of rumors no facts


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

mr.macabre said:


> It's just not the same without PUMPKINROT any more. Does anyone really know what happened to him to make himself disappear from the face of the earth?











Has Anyone Heard From PumpkinRot Lately???


Hi all, Just wondering if anyone else has noticed the blog at pumpkinrot.com has gone silent for almost a month now. Usually he posts 2-3 posts a day, or every 2 days at the longest/least. If he is going to be away, he always says so. Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this, but I just...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Tjalgahorn (Jul 9, 2016)

I feel the same as mr.macabre. It felt like Halloween died for me on June 21st 2019, Pumpkinrot's last blog post. 

I don't think many people really _got_ Halloween the way Rot did. His near-daily posts were always a gold mine for true, pure, Halloween and Halloween-adjacent content. He just _nailed _the October aesthetic/atmosphere.

His place will never be truly filled, but after a personally bad 2019 and 2020 Halloween, it makes me want to start a Halloween blog in his style. His disappearance has left a void in my heart, and it needs filling. And if he won't come back, then maybe it's time I fill it myself. 

I want Halloween to feel like _Halloween_ again.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> The secret to Facebook is to not have 500+ "friends" on your personal account. I have only 7, all family and don't accept friend requests from anyone else, even people I am friends in the real world with. Definitely no coworkers allowed. I don't even show my real face in my profile pic anymore. I see nearly everyone having huge friend lists of people they really don't know at all, which gives all of those strangers access to you should you friend that person through your shared comments. Have a separate page dedicated to sharing your hobbies. Keep tight controls on it and rule it with an iron fist. If someone comments, spams or posts negative/off topic things constantly you don't want to see, ban them from the page. If it's a page you follow posting things you aren't interested in seeing, just unfollow it. Someone harasses you, ban block and report. Facebook is not that difficult or unsafe to use if you keep a tight lid on your personal account through the privacy controls and do "view as" from time to time to check on what the public can see to verify it is locked down. I can't get over how many people leave their pages wide open for anyone to browse through their personal photos, photos of their kids, posts about when they will be gone on vacation for a week or two, and even the occasional raunchy pic or post. Make a blog page for ANY public sharing. I have over 20,000 Followers to my page and rarely have any issues at all with spam, trolls, or negativity. I stick to Halloween/Horror/Scifi, mainly Halloween and only occasionally post memes (usually when I'm between projects to share) If problems do arise I either give a single warning, or an immediate ban. I'm not there to argue with anyone or listen to someone try to convince me I'm wrong. I'm not. I'm there publicly for the Halloween stuff and that's it. If you have a Facebook page I would go right now and boot everyone off of it who is not a direct blood relative you NEED to share with because you can't always visit in person, then lock your page down.


THIS!! I never understood the whole "collect all the friends" thing. I keep my list to people I want to hear from and regularly cull the rest (I sometimes add people to be polite and remove them later). I also have a no coworkers rule that had to be implemented due to work drama that I did not want to be dragged into. I keep a public page for my Halloween stuff so that anyone I don't want on my personal Facebook can still follow my Halloween stuff. Facebook is horrible, but not completely unuseable as long as you know what you're doing.

I also tried to keep a Halloween blog, but I'm not very good at writing or keeping a regular schedule. Everything changes over time and it's to be expected as newer things come along the older ones slowly disappear. I'm not sad as long as we still have Halloween stuff.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Tjalgahorn said:


> I feel the same as mr.macabre. It felt like Halloween died for me on June 21st 2019, Pumpkinrot's last blog post.
> 
> I don't think many people really _got_ Halloween the way Rot did. His near-daily posts were always a gold mine for true, pure, Halloween and Halloween-adjacent content. He just _nailed _the October aesthetic/atmosphere.
> 
> ...


The atmosphere of his website was perfect. After I came across his site, I would check it every day because he almost never missed a day without something new, a new "begging for candy" cartoon or a new horror movie preview. He was also a master haunter, the things he did put my stuff to shame. His attention to detail was the best I've ever seen. He really is missed.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> I have noticed a disturbing trend over the past several years; the demise of personal Halloween blogs. It began with Pumpkin Rots blog then followed by Garage of Evil and The House of Marrow. More and more personal Halloween / Horror blogs are disappearing. Even our own beloved Halloween Forum and Haunt Forum have been overtaken by a large company (Vertcalscope) “VerticalScope is a technology company that has built and operates a cloud-based digital community platform for online enthusiast communities. Our communities are roll-ups of high-consumer spending categories.” This post isn’t meant to be a trolling of Vertcalscope but more of a commentary on how the gathering of liked-minded individuals has slowly morphed into the “business model” of others.
> 
> Halloween Forum
> 
> ...


We still have a Halloween blog that we try to update with original material about our haunt and news about "all things Halloween" we stumble upon, but it does require a lot of work and dedication. It's not easy to always maintain a constant pace and level of posting. And you're 100% correct, blogs we followed are disappearing or haven't been updated in years, not just Pumpkinrot. Have to also agree with the others that replied to this thread that social media platforms have taken over the niche that the blogs once served, but we personally prefer maintaining our blog because for the most part, we have control over it. We started out with a free GeoCities website circa 2000 because that was really the only way to share our yard haunt photos with other enthusiasts at the time. Then after a couple of years we got so many hits during the month of October we were getting shutdown for hours at a time due to using up the allotted free data bandwidth, so we switched to the Yahoo paid version. We outgrew that and switched to having our own domain and pro website hosting by the late 2000's. We had tons of traffic comes every September and October for several years, but then the "search engine optimization" game became more and more complicated and search engines started burying us by 2010. We needed more of a presence on social media one optimization tool pointed out. We branched out with a blog, then tried different social media platforms. And by the mid to late 2010's web hosting prices continually went up, while our traffic continually went down. It was all turning into one big headache. We closed down the website hosting, pointed our domain to our Blogger page, and moved all our annual yard haunt photos over to Flickr. It also became way too much to keep up with so many different social media platforms, so we decided to just focus on our blog. There's an annual Halloween blogger event called Countdown To Halloween that's been going on for a little over a decade. Its goal is to promote Halloween and other Halloween blogs comes October. Worth checking out and if you do have a Halloween blog, it's a good way to try to keep Halloween blogging alive and well, so think about getting on their blog link list.




__





Countdown to Halloween...







countdowntohalloween.blogspot.com


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

hauntedeve said:


> We still have a Halloween blog


What's the URL to your blog? I'll subscribe and add you to my Halloween blog list as well ⛈🎃



hauntedeve said:


> There's an annual Halloween blogger event called Countdown To Halloween that's been going on for a little over a decade. Its goal is to promote Halloween and other Halloween blogs comes October. Worth checking out and if you do have a Halloween blog, it's a good way to try to keep Halloween blogging alive and well, so think about getting on their blog link list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for mentioning them, I'll try to add mine to their list!


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Nebulosus said:


> What's the URL to your blog? I'll subscribe and add you to my Halloween blog list as well ⛈🎃
> 
> 
> Thanks for mentioning them, I'll try to add mine to their list!







__





Haunted Eve's Halloween Blog


UPDATES ABOUT HAUNTED EVE'S HALLOWEEN YARD HAUNT, PUMPKIN JACK-O-LANTERN CARVING, DECORATIONS, PROPS, AND OTHER HALLOWEEN HAPPENINGS.




hauntedevehalloween.blogspot.com


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

I've found 'Spooky Little Halloween' to be a fun blog / newsletter / site. Miranda does a great job of providing a variety of content. 'All Hallows Geek' is also fun - it focuses a bit more on pop culture - movies, candy, toys. Just subscribed for 'Your Best Halloween Ever' - looking forward to seeing what they offer.


----------



## Tjalgahorn (Jul 9, 2016)

I've subscribed to some of the blogs you folks have shared in this thread, thanks for the suggestions!

I'd also like to announce that I've launched my own Blogger blog, October Branches.
It's going to be formatted very similarly to Pumpkinrot's blog, since his disappearance has left me wanting for similar blog content, and I'd like to _attempt_ to sate that want for myself (and anyone else).

Hope you'll check it out. It's still very young, but I'm trying to fill it out a little this October.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Tjalgahorn said:


> I'd also like to announce that I've launched my own Blogger blog, October Branches.
> It's going to be formatted very similarly to Pumpkinrot's blog, since his disappearance has left me wanting for similar blog content...


Followed!! Yes, that is exactly why I started my blog, too. Your blog is looking great so far!


----------



## Tjalgahorn (Jul 9, 2016)

Nebulosus said:


> Followed!! Yes, that is exactly why I started my blog, too. Your blog is looking great so far!


Thank you!! Yours is looking great as well!


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Tjalgahorn said:


> I've subscribed to some of the blogs you folks have shared in this thread, thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I'd also like to announce that I've launched my own Blogger blog, October Branches.
> It's going to be formatted very similarly to Pumpkinrot's blog, since his disappearance has left me wanting for similar blog content, and I'd like to _attempt_ to sate that want for myself (and anyone else).
> ...


Just checked your site out, very cool. I am also a huge fan of Pumpkinrot and am as sad as everyone else that he/they just disappeared the way they did. His lighting and attention to detail was amazing, and so was his film SWAMP FETUS. I will definitely be checking out your site in the future.


----------



## Tjalgahorn (Jul 9, 2016)

mr.macabre said:


> Just checked your site out, very cool. I am also a huge fan of Pumpkinrot and am as sad as everyone else that he/they just disappeared the way they did. His lighting and attention to detail was amazing, and so was his film SWAMP FETUS. I will definitely be checking out your site in the future.


Much appreciated. I've gone ahead and archived/downloaded his website onto my computer, and I plan on doing the same for some of his best blog posts (If, God forbid, his site and/or blog is taken down)


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

For a while something strange has been gnawing at the back of my skull. There has been much heated discuss about the disappearance and whereabouts of Pumpkin Rot who stopped posting on his blog back in 2019. However equally as perplexing is the disappearance of Theo from The House of Marrow who also stopped posting at the same time. Why is this intriguing; they both collaborated on Rot's last Halloween display CHURCH shortly before both disappeared from the blogging world?


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> There has been much heated discuss about the disappearance and whereabouts of Pumpkin Rot who stopped posting on his blog back in 2019. However equally as perplexing is the disappearance of Theo from The House of Marrow who also stopped posting at the same time.


Yep - I have been having similar thoughts about this, you're not alone.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> For a while something strange has been gnawing at the back of my skull. There has been much heated discuss about the disappearance and whereabouts of Pumpkin Rot who stopped posting on his blog back in 2019. However equally as perplexing is the disappearance of Theo from The House of Marrow who also stopped posting at the same time. Why is this intriguing; they both collaborated on Rot's last Halloween display CHURCH shortly before both disappeared from the blogging world?


based on one of his blog posts it seemed that Theo was done with Halloween. My impression was that PumkinRot had basically pulled him out or "retirement" but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Missed a number of the blogs posted about that are gone now.

Didn’t see Propnomicon’s listed so adding it here. Fun stuff, still going strong.




__





Propnomicon


Curious devices, forbidden artifacts, mysterious creatures, and intriguing documents.




propnomicon.blogspot.com


----------



## gemmydoge73 (Feb 24, 2018)

If anything I have found writing things out on here to be a lot more easier and you can even get a response faster. I don't need to clean anywhere and all I have to do is just take a few pics.


----------

